# durock and flooding question.



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

My parents house flooded. There was about 2.5 feet of water on the tile floor. The tile floor consists of concrete slab, two layers of 1/2" durock and then 18" porcelain tiles.

Insurance adjuster says its fine. Tile on slab is nothing to worry about. I think it needs to come out, there's no way that durock can dry out under there. 

What are your thoughts on this? and if you agree it needs come out, any information to use to prove it to the adjuster.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

How come two layers of durock on floor .


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

needed to match height of oak floor in next room. furring strips, plywood then durock would be to much. Plywood and durock would have worked, but why get lumber involved at that point.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Get a mold test done.

Also a moisture test.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

A lot of yards store cement board outside. I've picked it up and water will remain between sheets for a very long time.

I sure would not want that in my home.

Good luck.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Cover a spot with 6mil plastic and tape the edges down tight. After 24 hours see if there is any significant "dew". You might also pop a tile and check under it.

If the water was sewage water then I think you could make a case for removal easily.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

No way I would even think about leaving it. Think about how many pockets there are in that assembly to catch water.... Naaasty.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

At the very least you should place commercial dehumidifyers , sooner the better . Insurance should pay for them if you have flood insurance . Good luck I know what your going through .


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

I guess I should have said that i am definitely removing it. No way I can leave it there and feel good about it. Im thinking maybe Ill just start taking up tiles and pieces of durock. Its been a couple weeks now, if there's still water under there we can snap some pics and argue it had to come up. It was river water mixed with whatever else was in it. im sure there was fuel from roads, sewage and rotten stuff in it. Our well failed a water test and had to be disinfected after the flood.


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

Eaglei said:


> At the very least you should place commercial dehumidifyers , sooner the better . Insurance should pay for them if you have flood insurance . Good luck I know what your going through .


had 3 of them running for a week. I can still see some moister seeping out from the durock along the edge where the oak floor was.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd remove it for sure if it was dirty water. The debris in the pockets could contain organic material and grow some nastyness. Clean water would dry out eventually and probably no harm done. It's not the cbu that's the problem, it's what's on the cbu(mold spores, etc.) that are the issue.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Midwest BuildIT said:


> I guess I should have said that i am definitely removing it. No way I can leave it there and feel good about it. Im thinking maybe Ill just start taking up tiles and pieces of durock. Its been a couple weeks now, if there's still water under there we can snap some pics and argue it had to come up. It was river water mixed with whatever else was in it. im sure there was fuel from roads, sewage and rotten stuff in it. Our well failed a water test and had to be disinfected after the flood.


Good move on removing the wet flooring.

After all is removed & dry you may want to consider treating it with a moldicide just for peace of mind.

Good Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

yank it all out and put in a floating floor.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CO762 said:


> yank it all out and put in a *floating* *floor*.



In case it floods again?....:whistling:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> In case it floods again?....:whistling:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


I'll give ya that...that was good...


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

CO762 said:


> yank it all out and put in a floating floor.


You crack me up.


----------



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)

I assume your parents had flood insurance?

Did the cheap  insurance company tell you the oak was fine too? - with 30" of water on it?
"...since we have to pay for it - it's fine!"

See if they will pay for a mold test to PROVE to you that, "It's fine"


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

InterCounty said:


> I assume your parents had flood insurance?
> 
> Did the cheap  insurance company tell you the oak was fine too? - with 30" of water on it?
> "...since we have to pay for it - it's fine!"
> ...


actually, the adjuster didnt even have any of the oak on there. Said he never saw it. lol. I made a quote of actual repair costs and a 20 item list of stuff he forgot. The adjuster really wants his papers signed, he got mad when we told him no way until his estimate comes up and he adds all the stuff he forgot.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Isn't the oak next to the tile? I thought the whole purpose of the cement board was to boost the tile up to the oak height. How'd he miss that?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Our friends basement flooded out not to long ago. It destroyed the tile and carpet. All the drywall had to be removed and the suspended ceiling was damaged also. The insurance adjuster went through everything and estimated $6k 

The quote they got to just repair the drywall was $9k let loan the carpets, tile, doors, baseboards, casings, stairs ect ect.

They wouldn't budge at all. Said that because the stuff was in their for longer than 6y ears it was basically worthless and that's why their offer was so low. :blink:

Insurance companies are a joke. They had no problem paying serve pro $600+ a day for dehumidifiers and fans they put in the house. They were in their for weeks too.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ccoffer said:


> BTW: as long as you tape the seams in Durock and thinset in between each layer, there's no reason to not stack it up


Knock yourself out. Who does your flatwork again?


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm a little surprised that ccoffer thinks that the water that permeated that floor is harmless. Why would you take a chance (concerning a client's health) and leave the floor in place?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

ccoffer said:


> Neither is mine. The point is retarded anyway. This an example of someone desperately seeking to win an argument with a stranger instead of learning to think.


Well show me some science to defend your point. The EPA and a bunch of states that flood(ie Mississippi, Louisiana....) would like to know that you don't need to clean up after a flood because no mold would grow on concrete because of its ph level.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

ccoffer said:


> _The mold will develop in 48 hours unless it can be cleaned and dried._
> 
> This is abject stupidity on stilts. A shower enclosure with a glass door is exposed to every bit as much organic matter as a tile floor that gets flooded, and if there is a shower pan under that, it never dries out. What do people get out of persisting in this kind of idiocy?
> 
> BTW: Tile isn't a an aqueduct for whatever happens to be in the water moving over it. Most everything in the water stays on top of the tile. Grout is a pretty effective filter in that regard. Think about it for a minute.


Check that shower pan again. Bet that water is yummy.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_ Shower pans are made to perc water to the drain. There's no comparison._

Only in your imagination is there "no comparison". About one shower in fifty is built with a pre-slope. The rest stay wet forever. Are they all a bunch of septic tanks? Hardly. 

I used to have a hard on for theory. Now I'm more realistic. To encourage someone to destroy their tile floor because it got wet once is worse than stupidas****. Is a leveraging of your credibility to ill ends. It's malevolent. It's destructive.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_I'm a little surprised that ccoffer thinks that the water that permeated that floor is harmless. _

This is getting sick. Permeated? Holy crap on a stick. Is tile installed outside healthy? Unhealthy? Where do you retards come from? 

News flash! Tile is waterproof. Not clean waterproof. It's waterproof. The distinguishing feature about a ceramic tile floor is that it will last the life of the structure. You **** who claim to be tile men while not understanding that are a menace to the buying public. Bucket and trowel guys. uggh


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_Well show me some science to defend your point._

I already have. You're too proud of being a semi-skilled laborer to allow truth to break your helmet. Stay strong, Mookie!

Truck stop bathroom.

Think, Mookie. Think! There's tile in there. Burger King kitchen. You want to talk organic matter? How far into the deep water would you like to go? I can swim where you can't.

This isn't difficult to understand if you can just give yourself permission to understand it.

Pride is an anchor.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_Knock yourself out. Who does your flatwork again? _

I do. Nice bit of dishonesty there, sport. Why did you cut short what I wrote? I think stacking up durock is dumb, but it's certainly not a straight path to failure. Lots of cold joints there, but the thinsets these days are pretty badass. Heck, even Versabond is better than what was available just a few years ago. I can explain what I know to be true. Can you? 

Durock is concrete wrapped in mesh. It doesn't compress under load. In this sense, it's as good as a slab in terms of supporting tile vertically. Durock taped at the seams moves pretty uniformly. (More uniformly than the average concrete slab) Durock, having no finish coat like concrete slabs, is highly permeable. This means it gets wet quick and dries out quick. Over a slab, durock can perform as a crack suppression membrane in limited situations with the proper setting materials. (no one will guarantee this)


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ccoffer said:


> About one shower in fifty is built with a pre-slope. The rest stay wet forever. Are they all a bunch of septic tanks?


:clap: Dontcha just love it? To this very day, units are being built with no preslope with liners. I'd not say they were septic tanks as it depends upon their use. Ones that got a lot of use had that almost eye watering industrial vinyl smell that is acidic. And so bad that a lot of times the ink on the liner is transferred to the mud pan above it. All the pan made your eyes water, but the only place I've found obama like mold/parasites is in the nearby carbon based materials...the walls. 
So I think w/o any paper/wood/carbon, there'd be no mold, depend upon use though. 

I do have mold on the outside of the poured foundation of my house in one spot though as water collects at that corner. There's no carbon there as it's just concrete, so I'd guess there's the media, the water and the carbon/organic material that's blown there with the wind. Don't know how this relates to this conversations, but it's interesting none the less.



> To encourage someone to destroy their tile floor because it got wet once is worse than stupidas****.


It depends upon what the OP is comfortable with. He's asking the question and we are giving our answers.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ccoffer said:


> [Who does your flatwork again?]
> I do.


Then you suck. :laughing:  If your work is flat enough to set on, but you still gotta glue down cbu to get it up to where it should have been in the first place, well then, really.....

OK, pulling back a bit. You do great flatwork, which you set tile on, or 10 years later or more come back and set tile on, great. You're a good man. But if you think you can just slap down a piece of cbu on someone elses pour and have it work out, well, I think the voids ozlo alluded to would come into play, so the person would have to play with mud to get his flat surface, well, flat. So why not ditch the cbu in the first place?

I dunno as most of the residential remod stuff seems strange at times to me. I think there will not only be cold joints between the sheets of cbu (seams) , but also between the cbu and the slab. Remember, there's no mechanical fasteners, so it's all cold joint chemical. 
Alrightly then, so apparently the only remedy would be to put down some ditra, then cbu on top of that, then tile. :laughing:



> Durock...doesn't compress under load. In this sense, it's as good as a slab in terms of supporting tile vertically.


You've touched on something I've always wondered about--why glue and screw durock to the floor if it moves? Wouldn't this make it a floating 'bed'?



> Over a slab, durock can perform as a crack suppression membrane


Horizontal cold joint?

IMHO, guarantees given by manufacturers are little more than a selling point at the point of sale. Manufacturers will only help you out if you do any volume.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_ He's asking the question and we are giving our answers. _
You're giving advice. Really dumb advice.

_I've always wondered about--why glue and screw durock to the floor _

Why indeed. Gluing down CBU makes about as mush sense as caulking shingles.

Tile doesn't need to be held down. It needs to be held up.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

ccoffer said:


> _Well show me some science to defend your point._
> 
> I already have. You're too proud of being a semi-skilled laborer to allow truth to break your helmet. Stay strong, Mookie!
> 
> ...


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I'll recap for you coffer.

CDC says mold starts to grow after 48 hours. You think that's bull.

You say grout is an effective filter for organic material but admit that water at the bottom of a shower is a cesspool. How about 2.5 ft of water sitting over a grout joint in his basement? Think just maybe some water got in there with some microscopic mold spores?

You say cement board is permeable. No argument. 2X cement board sitting under 2.5 ft of water probably is soaked completely. And how long would it take to dry out if it's covered by a porcelain tile? While it's trying to dry, it's still forming mold.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ccoffer said:


> He's asking the question and we are giving our answers.
> You're giving advice. Really dumb advice.
> 
> I've always wondered about--why glue and screw durock to the floor
> ...


You set it in a bed of mortar to fill the voids and imperfections of the subfloor to avoid a pocket that could be compressed. If your floor was perfectly flat and the durock was perfectly flat screwing would be perfectly adequate.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol CC is gonna argue this until he blue in the face. The same things he is saying keep dirty water from getting through the tile is keeping it there. 

He had more than just a cup full of water over his floor. It was flooded with dirty river water that sure as he'll made it way into the central core of that floor. There's still many gallons of water just sitting there breeding mold as we speak. It's gonna leave there far slower than how it got there under pressure. A damp, dirty, dark environment means mold. The CBU is gonna make the issue even worse. As you even said your self it's a sponge. Have you ever noticed how a sponge can stay wet for weeks when it's full of water and that's out in the open. Now put that same sponge in a bucket with the lid just resting on the top it will stay wet for months. Clip the lid on it will stay wet for years.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree that it should come out, but slabs do an amazing job of wicking the moisture out. I would be surprised if there was any water in there after very long. How long ago was the flood. Make sure we get some pics when it comes out, so we can put this baby to bed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I agree that it should come out, but slabs do an amazing job of wicking the moisture out. I would be surprised if there was any water in there after very long. How long ago was the flood. Make sure we get some pics when it comes out, so we can put this baby to bed.


We should let it sit for a couple weeks and place bets.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ccoffer said:


> [I've always wondered about--why glue and screw durock to the floorI]
> Why indeed. Gluing down CBU makes about as mush sense as caulking shingles.


I'm pretty lax in my terminology. I use the term 'glue' as a verb and also say 'drywall tape' a lot. I guess I'm lazy that way. 



> Tile doesn't need to be held down. It needs to be held up.


You need to work on walls and ceilings.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CO762 said:


> I'm pretty lax in my terminology. I use the term 'glue' as a verb and also say 'drywall tape' a lot. I guess I'm lazy that way.
> 
> You need to work on walls and ceilings.


On walls and ceilings you are also holding it up.

Unless it's on a spaceship...then you may be trying to hold it down...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> On walls and ceilings you are also holding it up.
> 
> Unless it's on a spaceship...then you may be trying to hold it down...


:laughing:
I guess it's all a matter of perspective. I want it held down, so it won't fall.......down. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CO762 said:


> :laughing:
> I guess it's all a matter of perspective. I want it held down, so it won't fall.......down. :laughing:


Can't fall down if it's already down..

If there is tile on the ceiling which way do you look to see it?

Up or down?

I look up.

You pickin up what I'm puttin down?:laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You pickin up what I'm puttin down?:laughing:


Not after the first bounce.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_You need to work on walls and ceilings._

Walls and ceilings need to be bonded. Floors need to be supported. This is very basic stuff. If this is over your head, you have no business installing tile for a living.

Tell me again what should be done with the tile in a Burger King kitchen, smart friend. I missed your response apparently. With all that organic matter, what should be done with that tile?

Thanks in advance for your intelligent response.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ccoffer said:


> _You need to work on walls and ceilings._
> 
> Walls and ceilings need to be bonded. Floors need to be supported. This is very basic stuff. If this is over your head, you have no business installing tile for a living.
> 
> ...


Not sure what burger kings you go to but around here they ain't under 3ft of river water :laughing:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

ccoffer said:


> _You need to work on walls and ceilings._
> 
> Walls and ceilings need to be bonded. Floors need to be supported. This is very basic stuff. If this is over your head, you have no business installing tile for a living.
> 
> ...


I would think you'd know this but the grout that's used in food prep is epoxy. Why would that matter anyway? There are health codes to deal with kitchens prep areas. 

Try to stay on topic. How does water that is "filtered by grout" in a shower pan which contains septic water at the bottom differ from flood water that gets into the substrate through the grout joint. I eagerly await something intelligent as a response.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> I would think you'd know this but the grout that's used in food prep is epoxy. Why would that matter anyway? There are health codes to deal with kitchens prep areas.
> 
> Try to stay on topic. How does water that is "filtered by grout" in a shower pan which contains septic water at the bottom differ from flood water that gets into the substrate through the grout joint. I eagerly await something intelligent as a response.


 Let me try....I haven't had an intelligent response in decades.

The water in a pan will be bombarded by anti-bacterial soaps and "clean" water until all the microbes beg for mercy or are shepherded down the weep holes to wastewater oblivion????

While the flooded floor is just a feculent, festering chitpile waiting to grow an antibiotic-resistant supermold that will wipe out our good friends entire family?????

Told ya I had nothing intelligent to add......


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

ccoffer said:


> _You need to work on walls and ceilings._
> 
> Walls and ceilings need to be bonded. Floors need to be supported. This is very basic stuff. If this is over your head, you have no business installing tile for a living.
> 
> ...




Mr. Coffer, 

Although I have no intelligent responses in me, I do have a question.

What is your opinion on the latest innovation in shower pan slope screed apparatus? I hear it is catching on like wildfire over in the Ceramic Tile Forum. "Blue-Sticking" is what it is commonly called in the trade.

Thank you in advance.

Sincerely,
Jonathan


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

At least it was an intelligent question by most peoples standards


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I guess filling his house up with 2 and a 1/2 feet of bleach and letting it soak in for a couple days isn't an intelligent solution either.

That's what I would have done, and the sump pump in my basement has been running almost nonstop for two days....so I'm stockpiling my own bleach right now.:jester:


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_Not sure what burger kings you go to but around here they ain't under 3ft of river water_

So in your retarded imagination, the scum that penetrates a commercial kitchen floor is cleaner than the rainwater that feeds a river?

Keep on truckin', sport.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_I would think you'd know this but the grout that's used in food prep is epoxy._

So you're smart enough to admit to everyone here that you think grout of any kind protects the substrate from contaminants? Epoxy grout means no organic matter reaches the substrate?

I'm here every night. Go ahead and show off. This is easy for me. I've forgotten more than most of you will ever know.

Get on with it. Continue to flail.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Rip it all out. Because it got wet with the same muddy water than ran over your driveway. That's what you asswipes would tell an unsuspecting consumer?

You people make me sick. 

May you rot.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Coffer if that was your house, and the bedrooms got swamped, what would your course of action and timeline be.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Is this 239?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

ccoffer said:


> Rip it all out. Because it got wet with the same muddy water than ran over your driveway. That's what you asswipes would tell an unsuspecting consumer?
> 
> You people make me sick.
> 
> May you rot.


 You sound like you know a lot about tile, concrete, mud, etc. (I just know polymers and orange things have magical properties (but not together....bad JuJu!))

Buuuuuuut.....you opened up your show with "ignorant" "retards".....sprinkled in some "****" and other insults along the way, and just chucked an "asswipes".

What I can't figure out is why everyone has been so damn respectful in their responses? Better men than I.

So I guess no review on the BlueStick? You don't think IT will rot.....do you?


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I havent said too much because i think the dude is going off the rails. Kinda weird to take such exception to something which is a safety issue. We're not talking about types of thin sets here, it's toxic dangerous stuff which he seems to feel very adamant is not an issue at all.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I wont even get into the language, as it always is a red flag for someone who has little formal education, and was raised poorly.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> I would think you'd know this but the grout that's used in food prep is epoxy. Why would that matter anyway? There are health codes to deal with kitchens prep areas.
> 
> Try to stay on topic. How does water that is "filtered by grout" in a shower pan which contains septic water at the bottom differ from flood water that gets into the substrate through the grout joint. I eagerly await something intelligent as a response.


You actually require epoxy grout in commercial kitchens in your state?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

The ridiculous part is that I was actually learning something as a result of the back and forth....... the whole time wondering when the proverbial chit would hit the fan. 

It never did. So I pissed on the blades a little bit. Sorry.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ccoffer said:


> Walls and ceilings need to be bonded. Floors need to be supported. This is very basic stuff.


Holy obama! Now you tell me!!! I've set a few floors that haven't been grouted for a while afterwards, and now I find out that both foot and wheeled traffic over them probably caused them to move around?
Dang. I think I'll invent spacers that people can use before they grout floors, just to make sure the tile and junk and stuff is all put back in place before they lock it down with grout. 

Prolly should also put up some "slippery floor" pylons too as one step on those tiles and down they go. I bet if I do that, I could get my insurance rates down. Ironically, I just talked to my insurance guru today and all as he wanted to know about was where I was fishing. 



> If this is over your head, you have no business installing tile for a living.


Finally, direction. I've been trying to get out of it for a while, so can I use you for a reference? 



> Tell me again what should be done with the tile in a Burger King kitchen, smart friend.


I ain't smart, but with your attitude, who knows, in real life we could be friends.
Never done a BK, but have done a few food thingies. Is this a trick question? Are you a government union skool teecher, where you give the answers to the test, then give the test? And we all get a raise/promoted to the next grade?

Have you do the flatwork (or anyone else).
Glue down some durock.
Rack'em and go.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Midwest,
Has the water drained? I thought I might take a ride your way this weekend. 
I looked at a house for my brother on the East side a few months ago. I wonder if it got flooded,too.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

There's an hour of my life I'm never getting back:laughing:


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_Coffer if that was your house, and the bedrooms got swamped, what would your course of action and timeline be. _

Bleach and water. Around ten dollars worth. Or you could spend thousands and thousands of dollars just because some jackass on the internet would feel good knowing you did.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

When Venice floods, do they rip out historic tile floors?

Why not?

Stupidity abounds.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ccoffer said:


> When Venice floods, do they rip out historic tile floors?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Stupidity abounds.



Because they flood with salt water. Pretty stupid question there fella. Have yet to see mold like salt. Let's say it's brackish water I think mold still wont like it.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

So now you're reduced to calling the water in Venice clean?

What do you get out of debasing yourself in this way? What do you think you're winning here, little buddy? I could give a damn, really. I persist for the sake of those who don't post. I want them to see the depraved mindset that holds this industry behind every other. Its full of superstitious, unthinking, proud retards.

Truck stop bathroom, anyone? Anyone? Rip it our every year? Every month? After all, other people's money is no object to some proud jackass on the internet.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

ccoffer said:


> When Venice floods, do they rip out historic tile floors?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Stupidity abounds.


I'm guessing venetians didn't use durock, just mortar.......


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ccoffer said:


> So now you're reduced to calling the water in Venice clean?
> 
> What do you get out of debasing yourself in this way? What do you think you're winning here, little buddy? I could give a damn, really. I persist for the sake of those who don't post. I want them to see the depraved mindset that holds this industry behind every other. Its full of superstitious, unthinking, proud retards.
> 
> Truck stop bathroom, anyone? Anyone? Rip it our every year? Every month? After all, other people's money is no object to some proud jackass on the internet.


Where did anyone say the water was clean. It should be clean as it's "filtered by the grout"  lol filtered by the grout :laughing:

I'm not sure what truck stops you go to but around here they ain't 3ft deep in river water by the way. Plus good luck getting anything to grow in truckers piss :whistling

Perhaps run this though your crust of bread for second. You have numerous experts telling you the correct fix for this. Carry on thinking like a hack all you like.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> He will never under any circumstances admit defeat or being wrong.


Why on earth did you think anyone here was actually interested in converting him to anything?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Midwest BuildIT said:


> Our basement was filled to the joists,


The best recommendation I could think of is to stick in 6-8 windows on the left side of that house, then sell it and move somewhere else. But don't put it up for sale in a wet year, there or upstream.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

From Ask A Scientist @ Argonne National Labs

Salt Water and Mold

Name: Alysha C.
Status: student
Age: 11
Location: N/A
Country: N/A
Date: 11/24/2003

Question: I did an experiment with bread mold. I soaked one piece of bread in salt water and one in sugar water after 10 days no mold has grown on the bread with salt water. Why? The only thing I have found is salt reduces the Water Activity level.

Replies: Alysha,

Salt is a powerful dehydrating agent -- in other words, salt pulls water out of cells. Mold spores cannot live and multiply easily in a dehydrated condition. In addition, salt water is an excellent conductor of electricity. As such, it interferes with the life processes that depend on electrical transmissions within and between cells.

Regards,
ProfHoff 751


What else do you want to throw out. I'm ready.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

So wait...Burger kings in Venice flood with salt...no brackish...no salt water and I am supposed to leave my durock in my river flooded house?? I am soooooo confused now!


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I think if your house flooded, you should not have burger king.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I think if your house flooded, you should not have burger king.


especially if it's in Venice.:laughing:

Look how far off topic this has gone. BK, truck stop bathrooms and Venice. Could a connection be made to Star Trek?


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

so if a burger king, at a truck stop in Venice floods with salt water, The tile can stay. got it.:thumbup:

next coffer will be telling us it would be ok to eat off that floor to afterwords.

screw it. The tile was under water, take the whole dam house down.:thumbsup:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm no mold remediation specialist but I play one on tv.

So after many threads and internet searches, here's what I can tell you. 

Bleach is just ok to remove mold. It will get the surface structure of mold but not get into the "roots" that grow into the material. There are better products which Philcav7 points out.Some of these are:

Mold Stat Plus
Peroxy kling
Silver Bullet AM
Biocide

Some mold treatments are considered pesticides so don't just get anything without checking it's use.

Once you have treated the areas, an encapsulator will help prevent future occurrences. 

If you do it yourself then take Eaglei's warning. Do a proper cleanup job. Wear protective clothing, masks and gloves. Missing areas can come back to bite you. It might be worth having a company that specializes in mold removal work through your insurance co. Should anything go wrong, you've got someone to go back to. Just watch out for fly by night guys and internet advice.:laughing:


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Or just throw it all away because it got mud on it.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

_ You have numerous experts telling you the correct fix for this. _

And a more knowledgeable expert is telling you they're wrong. To advise someone to tear out thousands of dollars worth of tile because it got mud on it is stupid beyond belief. The notion that there is something especially septic in a damn fresh water river is equally retarded. It's dirt, for godsake. But facts don't matter to a jackass on a mission to misinform.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

...


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> From Ask A Scientist @ Argonne National Labs
> 
> Salt Water and Mold
> 
> ...


Sounds logical and makes sense , but the mold that grew almost immediatly after Sandy struck was rampant . It was probably diluted with sewerage and who knows what else . If it were straight salt water then mold would have been slow to develop . Another good point is that salt water is a good conducter of electricty , therefore any electrical outlets or switches should be replaced . Not so with fresh water . As far as killing the mold most of the pro's were usung microban which was either sprayed on or fogged .Microban kills the mold and its roots and is also an encapsulator which also helps to prevent future mold . At $30 bucks a gallon compared to a few bucks for bleach , most homeowners took a gamble with bleach and payed the price . CHEAP IS EXPENSIVE . :no:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Please, I beg you, do not shut this down.

This guy is priceless. He is well on his way to setting a standard of unprovoked douchebaggery that will be hard for anyone to ever eclipse.

I, for one, want to see this man succeed at the challenge he has chosen to undertake.

After all, there is some decent entertainment value in it. I keep thinking that it couldn't possibly get worse......but he is obviously a pro.

I just realized that this post may be the proverbial nail in the coffin. If so, I will never forgive myself.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol brilliant :laughing: he's still blowing air. Surprised he hung around after such a crash and burn. 

This will def go down in the list of comical threads somewhere near the top. The best thing he can do is get the thread shut down and removed. 

Sure has been fun though. He should get a job working for an insurance company as any claim you make he will have a reason not to pay out as it's ok :laughing:

Or perhaps go into the grout filtered water business.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Even with all the shenanigans, there is still a lot of great information in this thread. I may have closed it, but I wouldn't have deleted it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

I dont want that guy near my floors


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Enough. Personal attacks are not tolerated here, and this thread is full of them. Grow up, kids.

Thread closed.


----------

